# P. I. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major, Op. 44



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

I'd like to have some discussion on Tchaikovsky's quite seldom played second piano concerto. It was one of the first concertos I ever heard, as I found a CD of it in my local library as a teenager - and I quite enjoyed it, but I haven't really listened to it since those days.

The big question about this piece is whether one plays Tchaikovsky's original, or the "significantly altered" (as described here) revision by Alexander Siloti. Even today, quite a lot of pianists play and record the Siloti revision, like the recent Trpčeski/Petrenko recording shows. I'm interested in hearing different interpretations of Tchaikovsky's _original version_, with all the lengthy second movement instrumental solos. Any favourites?

I do prefer the first concerto to the second, but I'm still interested in getting more familiar with the neglected little brother. Are there any fans of this piece on TC? Share your thoughts!

PS. I remember being thoroughly inspired by the jolly opening of the last movement as a teenager. Being the enormously naive amateur pianist that I was - and still am - I decided that I want to learn it quickly and play it all the time! Needless to say, nothing came out of that project...


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

I like the concerto no. 2, but was not aware of this issue of editing. I have the version played by Victoria Postnikova, and not being able to check my CD at the moment, I don't know which version that is. 

I even like the incomplete (?) concerto 3. (I even like the symphony 7 form, although it runs out of ideas very quickly and it depends heavily on a spirited reading.)


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Here's a nice resource for information on recordings of the 2nd
http://en.tchaikovsky-research.net/pages/Piano_Concerto_No._2:_Recordings

this is the one I listen to:

Nikita Magaloff (piano) / London Symphony Orchestra / Colin Davis (conductor) [1965]
John Georgiadis (violin) / Nelson Cooke (cello)
two minor cuts in movt. I cadenza


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Peter Jablonski (piano)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Charles Dutoit.
I have this one, can't remember the last time I played it.
No expression, no nothing.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Is there a collection of a particular soloist recorded all 3 concertos with the same orchestra? I do not seems to come across such a collection.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

pcnog11 said:


> Is there a collection of a particular soloist recorded all 3 concertos with the same orchestra? I do not seems to come across such a collection.


Yes there is!! A very fine set too!

Stephen Hough, pianist, with the Minnesota Orchestra directed by Osmo Vänskä.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

pcnog11 said:


> Is there a collection of a particular soloist recorded all 3 concertos with the same orchestra? I do not seems to come across such a collection.


I believe that my set of Postnikova are all Rozhdestvensky leading the Vienna Symphony Orchestra.

I also have the Hough set, but did not know off the top of my head if it included the no. 2 (and am slightly embarrassed to see that it not only includes no. 2, but 2 variations of the second movement.)

There also appears to be an EMI set with Peter Donohoe that all seems to be with one set of orchestral forces. (Note: I edited to add this bit before I saw Pugg's entry.)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> Is there a collection of a particular soloist recorded all 3 concertos with the same orchestra? I do not seems to come across such a collection.


Peter Donohoe on a budget double CD.
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/EMI/5855402


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

hpowders said:


> Yes there is!! A very fine set too!
> 
> Stephen Hough, pianist, with the Minnesota Orchestra directed by Osmo Vänskä.


I have the same CD! The concertos are performed beautifully with Stephens typical magic!

This particular one is played through, then at the end there is the second movement (Andante non Troppo) that is edited by Siloti and the same movement edited by Stephen Hough! Best of all worlds!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Donohoe's performance won the Gramophone Record of the Year perhaps because it included all of the piece. However for me Pletnev's imperious performance tops it. There is also a red hot Siloti version from Graffman and Ormandy.
It's certainly worth hearing but isn't a patch on the first concerto.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks to the OP for reuniting me with this work since , for some reason, I put it on the back burner years ago. My understanding is that the Siloti version was a real hatchet job that Tchaikovsky eventually rejected even though it was somewhat popular for awhile. Interesting factotum: The premiere of the concerto was given in New York, not Russia!

The Andante is gorgeously unusual with a good portion directed to violin and cello. There's even a brief cadenza 3/4 the way through for...the violin!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

The Peter Donohoe set is with the Bournemouth Symphony and Rudolf Barshai. It is the complete, unhatcheted version and has Nigel Kennedy and Steven Isserlis as the violin and cello soloists in the slow movement, quite a trio! I seem to remember it being very well received on release as it was complete which wasn't so usual then. Another much more recent recording worth investigating, a real barn-burner of a performance (!) is with Konstantin Scherbakov and the Russian Philharmonic with Dmitry Yablonsky.

Mention was made of the 3rd concerto - After finishing the 5th symphony, Tchaikovsky started on a new symphony, got part way into it including finishing the first movement, then decided to drop the project. Subsequently he reused the material from that first movement for what we now know as the one movement 3rd concerto, Allegro Brillante. If you come across a recording of Tchaikovsky's 7th symphony, it is actually a 'reconstruction' and postulated completion of that unfinished work.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

This is one of the great masterworks of the genre. 

The first movement is on a grand scale, punctuated by moments of great lyricism, as well as multiple cadenza-like passages that are highly inventive. The slow movement - for piano trio and orchestra - is sublime, and the finale is highly satisfying as it brings a truly marvellous work to a close.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you for all the suggestions! I must explore them all to find recordings that could possibly make it to my regular circulation.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Janspe said:


> Thank you for all the suggestions! I must explore them all to find recordings that could possibly make it to my regular circulation.


Would be nice to see what you've decided.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Becca said:


> Mention was made of the 3rd concerto - After finishing the 5th symphony, Tchaikovsky started on a new symphony, got part way into it including finishing the first movement, then decided to drop the project. Subsequently he reused the material from that first movement for what we now know as the one movement 3rd concerto, Allegro Brillante. If you come across a recording of Tchaikovsky's 7th symphony, it is actually a 'reconstruction' and postulated completion of that unfinished work.


I was aware of this, but it is probably useful to have it stated directly.


----------

